# Crazy board joinery...



## TimR (Oct 1, 2015)

I saw this on Facebook, and have to share here. I think this is the next evolution in TTTSNH..., up for it @Brink ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2015)

BRINK-STIR 
BRINK-STIR
BRINK-STIR

GO BRINK
GO BRINK
GO BRINK

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brown down (Oct 1, 2015)

I have much respect for the Japanese woodworkers! ABSOLUTE PRECISION

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 1, 2015)

I've seen that a couple times before but had to watch it again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> GO BRINK
> GO BRINK
> GO BRINK



Pay me
Pay me
Pay me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TimR (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice work Marc ( @ripjack13 ), you just made the monkey angry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 1, 2015)

Great, now there's an angry monkey

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Oct 1, 2015)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 1, 2015)

Brink said:


> Pay me
> Pay me
> Pay me



Sure thing....I'll give you a whole years worth of my woodbarter salary.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 1, 2015)

I've got a book on traditional Japanese joinery. Crazy thing is that ones not nearly as complex as some. There was on joint where seven pieces of wood about 1/2 inch were joined with none of them cut in half, just all these little puzzle parts that snap together. Precision indeed!


----------

